# Being blocked on hotel wifi



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I am traveling in Istanbul Turkey. When I am on a cellular data network, I can connect fine. But when I am on the hotel wifi, I get an error saying a firewall block is restricting access. Any help?

eta: Restricting access to TCF specifically.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Restricting everything or just some things?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Are you sure you have "logged in" to the hotel WiFi? Ask the hotel staff? Can you use a VPN?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I assume it is the TCF firewall that is blocking me, which it has now done on two different wifi networks.

Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Account Denied
Block ID: GEO02
Block reason: Access from your country was disabled by the site administrator

Although, even weirder, I'm on the same wifi network on my laptop and connecting just fine, so it's just on the wifi on my iPhone. Strange.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry to be unclear, I am specifically being restricted access from TCF. The rest of the internet is cool with me.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm sure David has countries without TiVo disabled for spam prevention.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That seems unduly restrictive. But I would be using a VPN with a US exit point in such cases. Never would I use hotel WiFi unprotected.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

If a country was being blocked, wouldn't I be blocked over the 3G data network too? 

Also, I'm on the same wifi network on my laptop and on my phone, but only my phone is blocked?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

All your posts in this thread have a domestic IP.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmm, I wonder if because I'm data roaming on my phone that's why it appears domestic. I don't know how IP addresses work on phones. 

I figured out the computer worked because I had VPN on for work. 

Well, I personally think the people of Turkey should get access to TCF!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Buy some rugs while you're there - I did!


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

definitely TCF issue, Couldn't access the site either from Germany. you need a US based VPN.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, we block a lot of countries through Sucurri for protection. Sorry for the in convenience. As suggested, using a VPN when you travel overseas is always a good idea.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I also couldn't access when flying Lufthansa, I assume because they also have a German IP. It was a major bummer!

The only VPN I use is the one for my work (which unfortunately requires two factor auth, so I also couldn't use it on my flight).


----------

